# Something more serious?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a very scary morning this morning. Of course, it's another day of pure hell. Everything doesn't feel real, my room feels fake and unreal and I don't feel like I'm in it, anyways, As I was sitting up in my bed, I tilted my head down and got a rush of chills throughout my whole body, I started to feel like I wanted to throw up but didn't. I thought if I was going to, I should go to the bathroom, so on my way to the bathroom, all I remember was being on the floor, In fact I don't even remember if that happened but I know I was laying on the ground. I got up quickly and went back to my bed and drank some water which helped. I just collapsed, in fact, I hardly remember what happened. Even that felt like a dream. Can DR really cause this or is this something more serious? It really feels like I'm dying as HORRIBLE as that sounds.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting up too fast especially when you're sleeping can cause black outs. But when it happened to me I went to a doctor just to make sure everything is fine, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Mellissa,

I am kind of interested in how you go through your day with your dp. You seem to be here quite and bit, and freaking out alot etc. Maybe there is some routine you are in
thats making everything seem worse and worse? A lot of the time, what we really need to do is just sit back, feel shitty and scared, but just allow it to be there. The more I used to freak out
and question everything the worse i felt and weirder i felt. I still feel off a lot, but I kinda just roll with it the best I can. Maybe what you need is a 1week break from this site, and take not of how 
you are feeling throughout each day, your highs and lows, and try to figure out what you were doing or thinking during each time you feel up or down.

Nick-


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I had a very scary morning this morning. Of course, it's another day of pure hell. Everything doesn't feel real, my room feels fake and unreal and I don't feel like I'm in it, anyways, As I was sitting up in my bed, I tilted my head down and got a rush of chills throughout my whole body, I started to feel like I wanted to throw up but didn't. I thought if I was going to, I should go to the bathroom, so on my way to the bathroom, all I remember was being on the floor, In fact I don't even remember if that happened but I know I was laying on the ground. I got up quickly and went back to my bed and drank some water which helped. I just collapsed, in fact, I hardly remember what happened. Even that felt like a dream. Can DR really cause this or is this something more serious? It really feels like I'm dying as HORRIBLE as that sounds.


Its worrying that you collapsed, so Id see a doctor. However, the FEELING that you are going to dosnt mean there is anything wrong. Let me put your mind at rest!

When I first got ill, in march, I experienced:

severe migraines (didnt know what they were to add to trhe terror) loss of vision, coordination, speech. I thought my nervous system was packing down as i had memory loss, and had lost the ability to string sentences together, could not remember longish words, could not spell my street name. (Not nice when you attended an interview for the most prestigious school of journalism in the country just a few months previously)

Weight loss (dropped to 6 and a half stone and im 5'4")

Weakness (If i got down i was unable to get back up without assistance)

Unconrtollable shakes

Feeling faint, dizzy and nausious

Feeling as though I was dying

Dull pain on forehead

Stabbing pain above eye sockets

And many more..!

I had something like 15 blood tests: I was tested for tyroid, Lyme, Auto immmunes, Adrenal dysfunction, Diseases of the nervous system.

I had my neck scanned, my heart scanned and my circulation checked. I also had an mri scan of my brain.

And guess what, Yep you guessed it. Im the picture of health! It makes you feel a little stumped i know, but dont worry









ps excuse type errors.. ive not been quite the same.


----------

